# Hitler discusses the Black Levels on Plasma TVs



## WooferHound (Dec 8, 2010)

Hitler has strong opinions about how the Black Levels look on Plasma TVs . . .

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=xE3Mp89xHOg


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

One of my favorite movies but this is an absolutely hilarious parody, thank you for sharing. My favorite part is at 2:57, "He can't sell it. They are worthless on Ebay."


----------



## muzz (Nov 30, 2006)

Best Hitler parody had to be the AMD Bulldozer one....I saw it 3 times and was still laughing!


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

This is pretty hilarious stuff --- that is, if you aren't watching your tv turn to grey! ;-)


----------



## jdent02 (Jan 13, 2012)

All Adolf wanted was good black levels......


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Yeah, it is funny, but I can only go so far with humor about this individual and the groups that aligned themselves to him. It was a historical tragedy and the only way that I can find humor is by making him and the people who followed him ridiculous. We just have to be mindful of the may millions that were hurt...


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

I've seen several different videos using this clip, but this one is probably my favorite.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

This one is very funny. I also like the basketball one's where they talk about the NBA drafts and he gets upset. 

I wonder who has the time to come up with these things and edit the movie to fit the subject matter.

The original movie by the way is very good.


----------

